# fg 420 vs fg 335



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

which is better?Kinda a noobish question but i gotta ask,going to be bidding on a yamaha fg 420 and it ends in 7 hours.Would really like to hear some feedback on these guitars.Should i buy the 420 or hold out for the 335?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

xuthal said:


> which is better?Kinda a noobish question but i gotta ask,going to be bidding on a yamaha fg 420 and it ends in 7 hours.Would really like to hear some feedback on these guitars.Should i buy the 420 or hold out for the 335?


Don't know what auctions your bidding on but hold out for one with rosewood back. A nice sound than the mahogany..... well a bit nicer ...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Yamaha-FG-365S-A...ryZ33033QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

a little beat up but 
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Yamaha-FG-365S-A...ryZ33033QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for the links but im left handed and prefer playing "upside down"
Heres the one im looking to buy http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=150291292217&Category=155298&_trksid=p3907.m29


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Just got an email from the guy,turns out he wants to charge $50 for shipping from pa to la ronge.Needless to say i wont be buying the guitar.Thanks anyways,guess ill keep savin for another axe.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

xuthal said:


> Just got an email from the guy,turns out he wants to charge $50 for shipping from pa to la ronge.


Probably costs that. I just shipped a boat rudder in three parcels 2 hrs away and it cost $41 

next looking axe . The one I bought was $225 and no case, worth every penny.


----------

